# Laymor DigMaster Hyd Oil..?



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm fixing a buddies little backhoe while he's out of town. One of the MANY hyd lines under the belly is leaking a LOT.

I have been looking all night for the right Hydraulic Oil (type/grade/weight...) 
for this Laymor DigMaster, hydrostatic drive. 

Any suggestions for my location (Central Texas), light to medium duty... Hyd Oil.?

Thanks


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

My local Case dealer hooked me up...
Got her running and took it out for some stump digging... 
Tree stumps have no chance against a backhoe, even a SMALL backhoe...!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it going! Have fun with the toy while you have it!


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Glad to hear you got it going! Have fun with the toy while you have it!


Yep, three GIANT tree stumps taken care of (and a few little ones)....
I just hope I dont BREAK it.....


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its amazing what a backhoe, even a small one, can do. We just removed a tree line here on the farm, and I thought the hi-hoe that the excavator brought in to pull the stumps would have troubles with them because the trees were up to 20" across. Boy, was I wrong. He had about 1/4 mile of stumps pulled in under 3 hours.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have ISEKI tractor i need help on. Ok here what it doing the bucket will go up and down but it wont roll back and forward and 3 point hook up won't go up and down. And I put hydrolic fluid in it could it be the wrong fluid?


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

billylewis1980 said:


> I have ISEKI tractor i need help on. Ok here what it doing the bucket will go up and down but it wont roll back and forward and 3 point hook up won't go up and down. And I put hydrolic fluid in it could it be the wrong fluid?


Not sure what it could be, its all off the same system, so it could be a valve issue, or any number of things, how long has it been since it worked last? You could have a transport catch engauged, could be a fluid or filter issue, or a seal.... check fluid levels, look for leaks.
Let it warm up and cycle the joysticks and see if you can get it moving.
Does it have a loader? Does it work right?
Three point hoes can be very dangerous, I'm not sure if it should move up and down as that moves all the geometry of the hoe... you should have a brace that goes from the lowers to the top link that keeps it from moving. 
You should be using Hydraulic OIL, is it hydrostatic drive?

Hopefully someone here knows more about your machine. Good luck, be careful..!!


----------



## WinnieCouple (Jul 29, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Its amazing what a backhoe, even a small one, can do. We just removed a tree line here on the farm, and I thought the hi-hoe that the excavator brought in to pull the stumps would have troubles with them because the trees were up to 20" across. Boy, was I wrong. He had about 1/4 mile of stumps pulled in under 3 hours.


Its all about getting the roots to break and getting some leverage on them....
I left my stumps about 4-5' tall so I could push and pull on them, without the top of the tree being over me. 

Digging after a good soaking rain, makes it easier to get them out.


----------



## DiggerUSAF (May 27, 2018)

WinnieCouple said:


> I'm fixing a buddies little backhoe while he's out of town. One of the MANY hyd lines under the belly is leaking a LOT.
> 
> I have been looking all night for the right Hydraulic Oil (type/grade/weight...)
> for this Laymor DigMaster, hydrostatic drive.
> ...


What hydraulic fluid did your Laymor (Waldon) Digmaster LB30 take as referenced by your buddy at case?


----------



## Bedrock (8 mo ago)

DiggerUSAF said:


> What hydraulic fluid did your Laymor (Waldon) Digmaster LB30 take as referenced by your buddy at case?


says 30 weight normal engine oil right on the tank. Trans and cylinders use same reservoir. Could use a little thicker or thinner if in extreme temps.


----------

